# How long did your stretch-marks take to fade?



## emyandpotato

Hey I'm just popping in from teen pregnancy & was wondering if you guys could give me some insight on how long stretchmarks take to go or to fade if they will at all? I had none up until 3 days ago and suddenly am covered in huge purple and painful marks all over my tummy and hips :nope: Also is there anything that helps them disappear faster? Thanks :flower:


----------



## amygwen

Stretchmarks will never go away. They may fade over time though, mine were really red when I was pregnant and now they're not as red. But they won't disappear ever. Stretcmarks = forever.


----------



## x__amour

What Amy said! Stretch marks = infinity and beyond. But honestly? Not really a big deal. They *will* fade and become white but they will _always_ be there unfortunately.
It'll take at least 1+ years.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i just noticed a few days ago my marks have gone from pink to sliver/white.


----------



## bbyno1

I only got a few on either side but one side are silver/white and the other still purple-ish :(


----------



## JoJo16

a few of mine i cant even see anymore but they werent deep they were just red lines you couldnt even feel. my deep ones have faded loads tho they started fading when alice was about 7 months and are still fading now. im pretty happy with them now i never thought they would fade this much


----------



## pansylove

Mine are starting to fade now at 6 months PP, some of the shallow ones have gone, the deepest ones are still pinky and for some reason itchy?! But the middle ones are fading now :)


----------



## annawrigley

It depends, mine weren't very bad so they faded really fast and now are barely visible x


----------



## Neferet

Most of mine have gone white, but the change was so gradual that I didn't notice when it happened. Isaac is 18 months old and I don't think they've been white for very long.


----------



## nicole_

i dont really see mine going, 
have them all over my cleavage, from my ankles to my lower back all the way up the back of my legs and my bum, all over my hips and tummy. im so so down about it :( if they fade to white, they'll just show up even more as im naturally tanned


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have a lot of stretch marks, they on my boobs, tummy and thighs. They seem to go a silver colour but then I lose more weight and they become a purple colour again....
Don't worry about it though. They are mummy marks of a proud mummy(thats how I look at it anyways!)


----------



## wishuwerehere

I didn't have very bad stretch marks, and they faded to near invisibility by issy's first birthday. I think it totally depends, but I know mousturising lots is supposed to help


----------



## LoisP

Found this on Tumblr earlier and thought i'd post it. I thought it was beautiful :')

(It's about stretchies)

A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me. It isn&#8217;t very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. That&#8217;s OK. It was your home. It&#8217;s where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it.


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ that's lovely


----------



## lily123

Lois thats great :)
I had quite a lot of stretchies, the bad ones were on my butt of all places :dohh: and they faded. At about 7 months they were silvery white and i can't really notice them anymore.
I had one above my tummy button that is still red, but i can see it fading, and ones on my boobs are still red too.
x

ETA: I found drinking LOADS of water really helped, water impoves your skins elasticity. Also rubbing them with or without lotion (any lotion, i donesn't matter) helps because it increases the bloodflow :thumbup:


----------



## rjb

Mine haven't even started fading yet :/


----------



## sineady

when I was pregnant i got them really bad on my tummy & now 16 month on you can't see them hardly at all. think i have been lucky :)


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> Found this on Tumblr earlier and thought i'd post it. I thought it was beautiful :')
> 
> (It's about stretchies)
> 
> A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me. It isnt very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. Thats OK. It was your home. Its where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it.

I must be in an odd mood cos that almost made me cry, and I don't even have them really :rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

LoisP said:


> Found this on Tumblr earlier and thought i'd post it. I thought it was beautiful :')
> 
> (It's about stretchies)
> 
> A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me. It isnt very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. Thats OK. It was your home. Its where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it.

I love this Lois it's amazing :cloud9:


----------



## JessdueJan

LoisP said:


> Found this on Tumblr earlier and thought i'd post it. I thought it was beautiful :')
> 
> (It's about stretchies)
> 
> A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me. It isnt very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. Thats OK. It was your home. Its where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it.

This is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## rainbows_x

I only really got them on my hips and bum, my bum ones have pratically full faded and so have the one on my hips, there are some deep ones but even they you can barely see anymore.


----------

